# Microsoft Sidewinder FF Pro / Windows 7



## pcp-brattcoxx (8. April 2010)

Morgen die Damen und Herren.

Habe bereits vor einiger Zeit mein Battlefield 2 wieder reanimiert und möchte selbiges nun auch mit dem genannten Joystick tun.
Problem: Der Stick hat nur einen Gameport Anschluss und als OS nutze ich Windows 7 x64.
Nun habe ich bereits von Gameport zu USB-Adaptern gehört, allerdings scheinen die Microsoft Sidewinder Geräte hier sehr eigen zu sein (PIN-Belegung etc.).
Hat evtl. schonmal jemand Erfahrungen mit solchen Adaptern oder / und speziell mit dem genannten Stick unter Vista / 7 x64 gemacht oder kann mir sogar einen nennen bzw. einen Tip geben wo man einen solchen kaufen könnte?
Meines Wissens existieren für Windiws 7 keine Gameport-Treiber, was auch das installieren einer zusaätzlichen Soundkarte überflüssig machen würde 

Ich möchte ehrlich gesagt ungerne auf den Stick verzichten denn dazu ist er einfach zu fetzig und ein neuer in der selber Leistungsklasse wäre mit Sicherheit nicht sehr günstig. Battlefield macht mit ´nem Stick mit Sicherheit um längen mehr Spaß als mit ´ner Maus zu fliegen. Und H.A.W.X. reizt mich auch. Ausserdem soll in Familienbestiz bleiben


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (15. April 2010)




----------



## Per4mance (27. April 2010)

ich hab grad das selbe prob. je nach dem welchen joystick du hast gibts 2 möglichkeiten.

offiziell wird jeder sidewinder joystick von windows 7 in 32/64bit unterstützt.

die standart usb zu gameport adapter kannst vergessen die gehen nciht weil unsere sticks digital sind nicht analog.



es gibt bei ebay nen händler der bietet für nen paar euro nen microsoft adapter an wo es dann geht und automatisch erkannt wird. (pm wenn ichd ir den link schicken soll weiss net obs erlaubt ist 



wenn das nicht der fall ist dann haben manche boards nen internen stecker wo man ne slotblende mit stecker anschließen kann.


mein Sidewinder precision pro (1. generation) unterstützt leider den adapter nicht ( hab einen von nem gamepad) und mein board (gigabyte 770-ta ud3) hat leider auch keinen internen gameport connector mehr.


ich muss mir wohl ne pci steckkarte mit gameport zulegen falls es sowas noch gibt weil ich meinen guten alten stick nciht wegwerfen will mit dem habe ich schon sehr viele flugstunden 



hab grad gelesen windows 7 hat keine gameporttreiber aber im netz gibts anleitungen wie man den zum laufen bringt (habs noch nciht geteste wegen fehlender slotkarte)


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (5. Mai 2010)

Interessant. Habe vor einigen Tagen von der Arbeit aus mal bei Microsoft Deutschland angerufen und der dortige Mitarbeiter hat mir am Telefon bedauernd mitgeteilt das der Gameport unter Windows 7 nicht unterstützt wird, ich ergo auch meinen Joystick nicht nutzen könnte. Einen Adapter auf SB gäber es ebenfalls nicht.
Allerdingsmöchte ich den Kollegen dort auf Grund seiner Ausdrucksweise, sagen wir mal, als sehr kompetent beschreiben.

Habe daraufhin (im selben Gedanken wie du) mal auf dem Weg meinem Rechner eine C-Media Soundkarte (CMI 8738-LX) verpasst die ich noch im Karton hatte, Treiber wurde immerhin für den RC freigegeben.
Windows 7 hat allerdings auch nach einem weiteren Neustart nichteinmal den Einbau der Karte wargenommen, auch das manuelle suchen nach neuer Hardware im Gerätemanager hat nicht weitergeholfen. Im Nachhinein hat sich aber herausgestellt das die Karte wohl entweder defekt war oder nicht ganz mit dem Slot harmonieren wollte. Sie wurde nach witeren Versuchen  zwar erkannt´(Treiberpaket enhält Variotonen verschiedener Hersteller), der Stick wurde aber trotzdema m Port nicht erkannt. Jetzt suche ich möglichst einen Herstellertreiber für eine Aztech AZF3328, was anderes habe ich leider nicht mehr hier liegen, letzgenannte allerdings dafür gleich doppelt.

Mal schauen was wird.

Die Adapter von denen du geschrieben hast kenne ich. Hatte auch bereits einen (eBay-) Händler der mit solchen handelt daraufhin angeschrieben ob er einen passenden hätte. Antwort:



> [...] Leider nein. Der "Force Feedback Pro" kann AUSSCHLIESSLICH über den 15-poligen Gameport-Anschluß betrieben werden. Ein Betrieb über einen Adapter oder Konverter ist NICHT möglich.
> 
> Da Ihr PC offensichtlich keinen Gameport-Anschluß hat, benötigen Sie einen Joystick mit USB-Anschluß. Den FF-Pro-Nachfolger "Force Feedback 2" finden Sie unter folgendem Link: [...]



Das dazu.....


----------



## thecrow73 (27. August 2010)

Ich hab dasselbe Problem. Es gibt wohl inoffizielle Treiber für Vista die auch mit Windows7 laufen sollen, aber leider nur die 32bit Version.

Gameportadapter bringt bei mir auch nichts (hab zwei verschiedene ausprobiert).

Mir wäre schon geholfen, wenn es eine Steckkarte (samt Treiber) für windows7 geben würde. Gibt es sowas?


----------



## Darth (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

schon etwas her, aber kurz eine Frage:

Ich besitze einen Sidewinder Precision Pro und nutze diesen unter Windows 7 Prof 64Bit.
Beim Joystick war damals ein originaler Adapter von Gameport (Joystick) auf USB (PC) dabei, den ich auch verwende um den Joystick am USB-Port zu betreiben.
Windows erkennt den Stick ohne Probleme, alles OK.

Weis eventuell Jemand ob der Sidewinder FF mit diesem Adapter laufen würde??

Gruss,
Michael


----------



## Per4mance (3. Januar 2011)

den adapter hab ich von dem Freestyle Gamepad aber der geht nur mit geräten wo er dabei ist und für sowas technisch ausgerüstet sind. nehm ich den adapter an nem normalern gameport joystick erkennt er einfach nix


----------



## hnoor0022 (13. Februar 2016)

Im Nachhinein hat sich aber herausgestellt das die Karte wohl entweder defekt war oder nicht ganz mit dem Slot harmonieren wollte. Sie wurde nach witeren Versuchen zwar erkannt´(Treiberpaket enhält Variotonen verschiedener Hersteller), der Stick wurde aber trotzdema m Port nicht erkannt.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (16. Februar 2016)

Was möchte uns der Autor dieses Beitrags mitteilen!? 

Ich hatte das Problem in der Zischenzeit gelöst.
Bei Zeiten werde ich das hier mal updaten.


----------

